# What about the CSM-360-W?



## mknewman (Oct 5, 2009)

I see people are getting excited about the Phatlight SST-90 but is anyone working on a light with the 360 quad emitter versions? The CSM version with buit in optic looks pretty interesting. Says up to 6000 lumens.

http://www.luminus.com/content1520


----------



## LEDobsession (Oct 5, 2009)

From what I've seen, It'll probably have a big price tag. I still want one though!


----------



## Sabrewolf (Jan 19, 2010)

I am working on a light wit 1x sst-360 and 2x sst-90 leds :devil:
there will be a thread made as soon as thier is a proto made.
it will be fully configurable and upgradable


----------



## irv_usc (Jan 21, 2010)

LEDobsession said:


> From what I've seen, It'll probably have a big price tag. I still want one though!


 yeah how much will a light cost if your emitter is $200US?


----------



## JLumens (Mar 5, 2010)

i would think a cs 360 would be ezer to power then a sst 90 2 18650 could output 5 amps (mir)


----------



## Benson (Mar 5, 2010)

JLumens said:


> i would think a cs 360 would be ezer to power then a sst 90 2 18650 could output 5 amps (mir)



I don't even know what (mir) is supposed to mean, but please read the datasheet. Full rated current is 6.3A at about 14V. 2s18650 (about 7V) would need to deliver over 10A. IMR18650 would work, but you'd still need a crazy boost driver. Most lights using these will use a 4s arrangement, likely either with 4 (>3Ah, LiMn, or both) cells, or 8 or 12 cells in 4s2p/4s3p.


----------

